# lack Brush Algae control



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Black Brush Algae control*

I have a 55 well planted with mostly Amazon Swords and moderately populated; BBA has covered the sides of my rocks and the edges of the swords. Lighting is Satellite Freshwater LED + for eight hours a day. No CO2. Suggestions? I've read here and elsewhere about Flourish Excel, which I used to use with no real effect. Cut back on light maybe?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It is all about a balance of light and nutrients. I would say yes to cutting back the light OR adding a co2 source. Flourish can get very expensive in a larger tank, so would recommend pressurized.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The active ingredient in seachem excel is called 'glut'

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6sgax1oa5u_b

Found as 'cidex/metricide' most commonly ...
2X as strong as excel and less then 1/2 the cost(4x better).
This and H202 .
One two punch linked in your other thread.
Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki


----------

